# Hysteroscopy



## jane43

I need to get a hysteroscopy done before we can proceed any further with our donor IVF. Has anyone had this done privately and if so please could they let me know how much it cost and what was involved? Also has anyone managed to get this on the NHS via their GP when going abroad for treatment?

Thanks


----------



## Sukii

Hi Jane, you're still online I see, so even though I don't have definitive answers for you thought I'd reply.

Actually I've been told by my spannish clinic (ivi valencia) that I need hysto as well before trying again and I'm planning to go to my London consultant in Gt Portland St in London.  I have had this done before and believe I'm right in saying it's a fairly straightforward procedure, although I'm ashamed to say I can't remember.  (so many procedures!!!).

I think that another lady on this site had hers done in Spain and it was much cheaper but will have to research a bit before I can be any more helpful.  Just wanted to let you know you're not alone as the beginning can be horribly scary, there are tons and tons of brilliant and lovely ladies on this site to help you.  Good luck and if you'd like details of my London consultant and any other info just let me know.
Best wishes Suki xx


----------



## bottleofwater

hi Jane

I am having one done tomorrow for diagnostic reasons, it is over 1000 pounds plus consultants fee plus anetheatis fee, I think you can have it done under local which I will start off trying.  It is expensive unfortunately in this country.


----------



## crusoe

Hi Jane

I have had 2. One in Spain which was about a quarter of the price of the UK one. My UK clinic did one for me at a cost of about £800. I didn't have a general anaesthetic so obviously that would cost more. I think the price might have also been subsidised a bit by the clinic as I was having treatment there at the time.
Please PM me if you want further details although I suspect the clinic would want you to be a patient there in order to have a hysteroscopy.

I suspect you would have a long wait on the NHS for this if indeed they would do it all!

Good luck
crusoe
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
I had one on the NHS but it was almost as a favour through my oncologist referring me the back way if you like. My GP told me there was a 6 month waiting list to get one done and I'd be better off going privately. I wrote to my gynae oncologist asking if he could recommend anyone to do it privately and he put me on his list for him to do it himself. V.lucky, I know. I think you're looking at a considerable wait for an NHS h'scopy and it was over so quickly and easily no anaesthetic) I think I'd have felt cheated if I'd waited 6 months for it.

Hope that helps a little,
Good luck
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## jane43

Thank you all for your responses. I have made an appointment to see my GP in a couple of days as there are some other blood tests and a mammogram that I need and I thought it was worth a try to see if I could get anything done on the NHS. So far we have spent a small fortune on 2 IUIs, 3 IVFs, blood tests etc and apart from one FSH and sperm test at the beginning of our journey which were on the NHS everything has been private, so I am hoping my GP might be sympathetic!

Failing that (which I think is highly likely) I will price the treatment at my local fertility clinic, if it is extremely expensive I have a friend based in France who has offered to arrange the hysteroscopy and even with travel costs this may well end up being a better option and I can throw in a little holiday whilst there!


----------



## crusoe

Sounds like a good plan Jane.

Good luck
Crusoe
xx


----------



## jane43

Thank you for the information. I saw my GP today who was less than useless! I have decided to go to France for the hysteroscopy as the cost at my clinic in the UK was £2,500 and the cost in France even with the flights is less than £1000. I have booked the flights and appointment for later this month and whilst I will have a friend from France with me, I am now feeling quite nervous about having the procedure and a general anesthetic abroad as my DH won't be able to come with me.


----------



## bottleofwater

hi Jane

that was a good quote, does that include the consultants fee and anethatist fee.  I just paid 1170 plus cons fee and anesthtic fee so just under 2000.  And that was with a very good hysterocopy cons in London.

Regarding the anesthetic, you should be fine, just a bit groggy the rest of the day. I have anesthitic about 8 times in my life and I have never had a problem.  It is not like your having a major operation the whole thing should only take 15-30 mins. Mine took 30 mins, stayed in the hospital for another 4 hours, got bored lol and discharged myself, I wanted to go home by tube but the hospital got very stern with me and insisted I got a taxi I did but I still think I would have been fine getting a tube home myself.  In fact when my partner had a major operation a few years ago he made me and him catch the tube home to save a bit of cash, that was 4 hours after his op which was a 2 hour op.  Please don't worry it really isn't a big procedure and make a bit of time for yourself in lovely paris.


----------



## crusoe

I'm glad you have made some progress Jane. Can I just question why a general anaethestic is needed? I have had 2 hysteroscopies without anaethestic and while it was uncomfortable I really don't think the pain warranted a general anaethestic.

Crusoe
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jane,
My h'scopy was also without general anaesthetic, but I'm told there are 2 types. An office h'scopy and the kind where you're under and they can have a longer look around and maybe take biopsies etc. 

I had no pain killers and the procedure was very much like embryo transfer to me, without the trying to hold on to your bladder for 30 mins afterwards! It is uncomfortable but not really a problem.

As for having treatment and a general anaesthetic in France, I'm a French teacher and I've always been very impressed with the French health care when I've needed it. In fact, any time I've needed tx abroad it's been professional, clean, quick and cheap. I would try not to worry about things and maybe go on a personal recommendation for a good Doctor so you can put your mind at rest a little. I'm sure it would be better to have your DH there but to be honest going abroad for tx often means you going on your own or with a friend or family member instead as someone has to work...

Hope it all goes well,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bottleofwater

can i add a further question, did anyone bleed after their hystercopy, I am still bleeding they did take scrape away some products of conception with me from a m'c, but i wondered if this contituted another d&c for me


----------



## crusoe

I've had biopsies taken without a general - hmmm must admit that bit did hurt!!
Bottleofwater I didn't really have bleeding after the hysteroscopies but I did after a D&C - sorry that doesn't help much. Hope it stops soon.

Crusoe
x


----------



## three_stars

HI there.

How lucky to have an IVF dr. Friend over here!  You will be  in good hands. Do not worry.  If you are having any tissue removed ( biopsy) and they are to remove anything bad they find ( polyps) then I believe it would be GA.  Usually for hysterscopy surgery and D & C here I have had to come in the hospital the night before or very early in the AM , having not eaten anything since the midnight before.  As I would guess you are doing this in hospital it  is pretty standard procedure.    
I had bleeding/ spotting for some time after the D and C but not after the hysterscopy except probably the few hours after the surgery.

IMO you should get the mammogram and any other tests you may need while over here as well. You will save a bundle of money.

Bonnie


----------

